# Waiting for CO, where to send withdraw and refund form?



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello,

After lodging visa and paying visa fee, I found that I forgot to reduce 2 years according to ACS.
So I want to withdraw and ask for refund.
But I don't know where to send these form to?

Please support, thanks a lot!


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

funny_moon said:


> Hello,
> 
> After lodging visa and paying visa fee, I found that I forgot to reduce 2 years according to ACS.
> So I want to withdraw and ask for refund.
> ...


Unluckily, they do not give refunds in any cases.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

If you still have 60 points or above after the 2 years deduction. They might overlook this mistake & consider it an honest mistake especially if you were going to make the invitation cut at the time you were invited.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

funny_moon said:


> Hello, After lodging visa and paying visa fee, I found that I forgot to reduce 2 years according to ACS. So I want to withdraw and ask for refund. But I don't know where to send these form to? Please support, thanks a lot!


Withdraw is a drop down next to the application in the list. Would your points change if you reduce those two years?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Withdraw is a drop down next to the application in the list. Would your points change if you reduce those two years?


there is no such thing. "Remove" simply removes the application from your immiaccount, and does not withdraw it

Withdrawal must be made using Form 1446, signed by ALL adults on the application (primary or secondary), which has to be emailed, posted, or delivered in person to DIBP.

Request for discretionary refund can be made on Form 1424


----------



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> there is no such thing. "Remove" simply removes the application from your immiaccount, and does not withdraw it
> 
> Withdrawal must be made using Form 1446, signed by ALL adults on the application (primary or secondary), which has to be emailed, posted, or delivered in person to DIBP.
> 
> Request for discretionary refund can be made on Form 1424


So I will send an email to them or upload these form to my visa lodging account?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

funny_moon said:


> So I will send an email to them or upload these form to my visa lodging account?


email

Download both forms. Fill and sign withdrawal form, if you have any adult secondary applicants they have to sign it too, and fill and sign the refund form as well, then email both of them


----------



## khdmithun (Jul 31, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> email
> 
> Download both forms. Fill and sign withdrawal form, if you have any adult secondary applicants they have to sign it too, and fill and sign the refund form as well, then email both of them



Could you please advise the email id?


----------



## manish_ihmbbsr (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi, May I please request all expert to help me with following query:

I need to fill form 1446 for my son and I need to fill below mentioned details where I stuck at few steps like:
1. In part A Application details: I need to fill Application I'd/file ref no / transaction ref no, my question is , do I need to fill my application ID bcoz I cannot notice any separate I'd for my son in any of the communications from DIBP.

2. In part C Applicant details: I need to fill Client I'd for applicant whose visa application need to be withdrawn but unfortunately I can't find any client id in any communication or may be I am not aware of code.

Can someone help me with above queries.


----------

